# General > Politics >  Pensions

## piratelassie

Is it just me, or was the main plank of the Better Together campaign a SCARING of Scottish pensioners to vote No because pensioners would suffer if Scotland gained independence? Fast forward 12 months and we have Liam Fox advocating the slashing of pensions immediately, and he won't be alone. Still better together? Just wait.

----------


## roshep

Time to leave it alone Lassie, the vote was given and counted, you need to accept and live with it. As for the pensions another campaign that wont happen.
Try to find a hobby !!!

----------


## golach

> Is it just me, or was the main plank of the Better Together campaign a SCARING of Scottish pensioners to vote No because pensioners would suffer if Scotland gained independence? Fast forward 12 months and we have Liam Fox advocating the slashing of pensions immediately, and he won't be alone. Still better together? Just wait.


I am a pensioner, and I was not scared into voting NO. I was a NO voter from the day that the daft SNP put forward the idea of the Neverendum, and still am.When are the SNP going to fix the broken NHS, Police Scotland , and Education , they have the money, look at their underspend .

----------


## sids

> Liam Fox


Scottish, y'see!  Very thrifty.

----------


## piratelassie

Hope you all vote YES next time.

----------


## sids

> Hope you all vote YES next time.


Depends.

What will the question be?

----------


## golach

> Hope you all vote YES next time.


Why? Ach will I ? ..................No Chance !!

----------


## piratelassie

Yes you will.




> Why? Ach will I ? ..................No Chance !!

----------


## cptdodger

> Yes you will.


Really ?? You are as delusional as the Yes Campaign was last year.

----------


## theone

> Is it just me, or was the main plank of the Better Together campaign a SCARING of Scottish pensioners to vote No because pensioners would suffer if Scotland gained independence? Fast forward 12 months and we have Liam Fox advocating the slashing of pensions immediately, and he won't be alone. Still better together? Just wait.


12 months ago the SNP said we would be comfortable with oil at $110 a barrel.

Today it is at under $50 a barrel.

Still better together? Absolutely.

----------


## LMS

It was a No vote. N-O spells No. Negative result. Scotland did not want independence. What on earth is hard to understand about that?

----------

